# Two new rescues, what are they?



## hunnybunny63 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have just rescued two rabbits and not sure what breeds they are.

The first, very fluffy one, is around a year old and he weighs 1.5 kg 

The second is about 5 months old and she weighs 1.1 kg

They were rescued from the same place, where someone was breeding them and had too many. So its possible they could be related, or cross breeds.

Not the best of photos, I can get more if that would help.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd say Jersey Wooly and Holland Lop, or at least mixtures including those breeds.


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Nov 5, 2013)

The first rabbit is a lionhead/jersey wooly. Not sure which one. So cute! The 2nd one is a poorly bred holland lop or mini lop... Probably a mix.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just started looking up Jersey wooly rabbits, they are so cute. Got to get him used to being brushed lots lol.

I thought Lionhead rabbits had short fur over their backs and then just the big, longer fur round their necks. Or is that wrong?

Why do you think she is a badly bred holland or mini lop?

I'm not at all bothered what they are. They have been through a lot already, but now they are both happy, healthy bunnies.


----------



## JBun (Nov 5, 2013)

For the first rabbit it looks more like some sort of English angora to me. Though a very small one, so maybe a mix with a dwarf breed, and recently clipped because of the short fur. It has a lot more fur on the head and ears, then I have seen on any Jersey Wooly rabbits. It could possibly be an angora mix with a lionhead, because of that little tuft of long fur on the head, though it's possible that the tuft is just leftover long fur if the rabbit was clipped. It's hard to know what a rabbit is if there are mixed breeds involved. I think you'll have a better idea on breed after you've had him awhile and he's gone through a molt, or the fur starts growing longer.

I agree that the other one looks like a Holland or Holland mix. I think in the UK you call them miniature lops. I think what is meant by the badly bred comment, is that your lop rabbit doesn't have the typical blocky head and wide flat forehead of purebred hollands, at least one's here in the US.

They're both adorable, whatever the breed


----------



## majorv (Nov 5, 2013)

I think the first one is probably a Jersey Wooly. Most of the ones in the U.S. don't have long hair on the face but in looking at the U.K. Lionhead sites I see a lot more JWs with facial hair.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Nov 5, 2013)

I looked at photos of Jersey woolys and he certwinly seems to have a lot more fur on his face. Can barely see his eyes most the time. My mum was looking out the window yesterday and took a while to work out which end was which as he had his ears back relaxing.

Hes defiantly not been clipped, so hes the length hes going to stay. He could be a bit younger than we think, so may grow a little in size. He was last weight was at the end of september.

Very interesting to see what you all think. Ive had dwarf/mini lops before, so had guessed thats what she was.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 6, 2013)

You can try looking up teddy lionheads


----------



## geekgirl101 (Nov 9, 2013)

Aww cute! The first one is definitely a lionhead, and the second looks like a mini lop. Lionheads come in all shapes and sizes but the usual distinct features about them is their longish fur around their faces that resemble cats, dogs or guinea pigs, and ears that look like cats ears, although some can look like ordinary rabbits with sideburns.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 10, 2013)

Cute!!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Nov 10, 2013)

geekgirl101 said:


> Aww cute! The first one is definitely a lionhead, and the second looks like a mini lop. Lionheads come in all shapes and sizes but the usual distinct features about them is their longish fur around their faces that resemble cats, dogs or guinea pigs, and ears that look like cats ears, although some can look like ordinary rabbits with sideburns.





So the fact he has long hair all over his body doesnt make any difference to the fact hes a lionhead?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 11, 2013)

hunnybunny63 said:


> So the fact he has long hair all over his body doesnt make any difference to the fact hes a lionhead?



Examples of teddy lionheads. . .
http://blossombobtailnursery.weebly.com/lionheads.html


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Nov 12, 2013)

Brilliant, thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 15, 2013)

I've now had the rabbits for over a month, and I really dont think he can see much with so much fur. I'm trying to bond him with the girl as well, and I don't think the fact he can't see really helps. 

Think I'm going to trim round his eyes so he can see better, does anyone else do this with long haired rabbits?


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Dec 15, 2013)

1st one is a teddy lionhead second one is a Holland lop, I believe in the UK, holland lops are called mini lops. 

Both appear to be broken blues, I'm not sure if the UK colors are the same as the USA's.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 15, 2013)

I love your bunnies, especially the Broken Holland Lop. What a cutie!!!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeeze that was rude mike! Both are adorable! I'm not familiar with the wooly breeds! But the second looks like a holland lop. Congrats on your rescues!


----------

